# Moisture meter sale



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

For those looking to get a decent moisture meter, Canadiantire has the $79 model on for $27, I picked one up.

link to meter

Get one right away while supplies last.

Bill Scheltema


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Bill,
at that price I will take a run down and get one....Larry


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes but, is it "decent"? With accuracy of +/-5% moisture content between 7 and 25%?
That seems kind of sloppy to me.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Yeah...I went and had a look at it...Had the same thoughts myself...So I passed it up...Thanks for the heads up anyway Bill


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Me too. I did end up buying a multimeter that will come in handy for amp and pedal projects.
It can measure capacitance and frequency along with all the usual stuff. It can even check transistors and measure temperature.
Normally, 59 bucks, on sale for 27 and change.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I've had the "Timber Check" for a few years now 
I'ts the one Lee Valley sales
Timber Check™ Moisture Meter - Lee Valley Tools
accurate to within 1% in the critical 6 to 12% range
Crappy Tire Strikes again .......Wow


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

The Cadillac of moisture checkers 

Wagner Extended Range Moisture Meter - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

Well I plan to compare it to my neighbors unit he uses, he is a stair and railing guy. My point of view is that the meter doesn't know or care what wood its reading so whether its spruce lumber or swamp ash, it will still give a reading. I will most likely just see the difference the other meter makes and then adjust accordingly. Also 5% of 40MC is only 2% giving me a range of 38% to 42%.

Bill


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Bill Scheltema said:


> My point of view is that the meter doesn't know or care what wood its reading so whether its spruce lumber or swamp ash, it will still give a reading.
> Bill


But it does care. You have to adjust for specific gravity of the species.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

XSNRG,

Could you elaborate for me please? So when you get wood from a reputable supplier and they say MC is 8% that isn't necessarily true?

Bill

Bill


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

I would imagine that your supplier adjusts for specific gravity when they do their measurements. Check out my post #7. There is a link to a high end moisture checker from lee valley. They talk about specific gravity in the description.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Here's some instructions to the lee valley timber check that i have 
Lee Valley Tools - Timber Check™ Moisture Meter
Temp & wood species does effect the the overall moisture content


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

